# RDP Licensing Problems When Connecting



## trippb (Dec 29, 2011)

The Setup:
XP Pro SP3 Clients
Server 2003 Standard SP2 server providing TS and File services

I have a couple of users who have begun experiencing a connectivity problem to the server via TS. When they connect they get the following error:

Remote desktop disconnected the remote session was disconnected because there are no terminal server client access licenses available for this computer.

According to Microsoft and many other outlets, you simply delete a set registry keys and reconnect. I have deleted:

hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\mslicensing

I have rebooted the server and client. I now get the following error:

The remote session was disconnected becasue there was an internal error in the remote computer's licensing protocol.

I replaced the original registry keys and continue to get the same message.

I currently have the user running by creating a shortcut that uses the /admin switch. That is a temp solution because there are two users having this issue and there are times where they both need to log in.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you fully licensed for terminal services?


----------



## trippb (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes we are. We have device CALS. One user has been using for a couple of years with the same computer. Another has been using it for a couple of months. It only became an issue a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What do the server logs tell you? Do you also have a connector license for unlimited user access or per user TS CAL's? Did the issue start after an update?


----------

